# I think Jermain Taylor has gone crazy.



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm just gonna copy the thread from another forum but it's pretty worrying, Taylor firing automatic weapons in the air and saying he ain't never gonna lose to another white boi. Lol. Check it out.

"Damn this dude is nutty as hell. Check these videos.

White boy quote:

__
http://instagr.am/p/tNGft2OILf/

LOL:

__
http://instagr.am/p/tNJ9QmuIBa/

Shots fired:

__
http://instagr.am/p/pPkjGQuIE4/

And his header: "Thank God my president got black in him"

Has he always been like this? Maybe personality change from all the head blows? Whatever the case, it is definitely not a good look for this former middleweight champ of the world."


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes that's indeed worrying. Win or lose he should retire after this fight but I doubt he will


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel like he is going thru some sort of phase that those crazy mass murderer type guys who shoot up the school or cinema probably go thru.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao. I like it better than that fake clean cut image he use to put on when he was a puppet for hbo


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol you know what this reminds me of ? When wayne Brady did that skit on chapelle show.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch took his soul


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's always odd when you see a black guy trying to be gangster


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Not the smartest cookie to be posting that on social media.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Jermain is my dude, but his behavior has been fucked over the last couple of years.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Racist.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

He's got PTSD from being KO'd by 3 white guys in Pavlik, Froch and Abraham, hence the "White Boy" quote.

From the rest of the videos, it seems the cheese has slipped off the c racker.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

:fal:sheeeit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fuck...


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> :fal:sheeeit


This ***** got a gun with two clips in it, I ain't seen that before.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

He gone full hillbilly. But the black kind.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bad Intentions!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Lol you know what this reminds me of ? When wayne Brady did that skit on chapelle show.


oh shit :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAH! :rofl... "Fuck you, God Bless you!" HAHAHAHAHAH! 

He seriously let that fire-arm off in a neighborhood? Guy is a fucking idiot. I hope this is his last big fight because I have a feeling he's not going to last much longer on the outside. It'd be a bitch if he wins that belt and gets more fights only to have jail issues, cancellations, and set-backs ruining every title-fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is his wife still with him?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haven't watched the videos yet... but what happened with that situation where he got into it with family and started shooting? This more recent than that? Is he off on those charges, or not resolved yet?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

scorpion said:


> He gone full hillbilly. But the black kind.


LMAO


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

He suffered a serious concussion and has brain damage. He shouldn't even be fighting. His behavior is becoming erratic. The downward spiral has begun...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like he needs some kind of help.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Did that gun have 2 clips? Lmfao..


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> He suffered a serious concussion and has brain damage. He shouldn't even be fighting. His behavior is becoming erratic. The downward spiral has begun...


Agree. He appears to be just a few more concussive blows away from being Meldrick Taylors twin.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Agree. He appears to be just a few more concussive blows away from being Meldrick Taylors twin.


I wouldn't think anything of these Instagram posts If Jermain didn't just have a run-in with Johnny Law for shooting somebody on his property. Just plain bizarre. He needs to get his head checked.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

_"Fuck you. God Bless you"_

_"Where you broke-ass n***ers at? Sleep? Wich' yo' fingers in yo' ass?_

:rofl :lol:


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> He suffered a serious concussion and has brain damage. He shouldn't even be fighting. His behavior is becoming erratic. The downward spiral has begun...


yep. very worrying.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Not good to see.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah man, that third video is crazy but I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Could this be some crazy promotion for his fight, he actually thinks is a good way to get attention?


----------



## Dudley (May 23, 2014)

What a character! Great stuff.


----------



## Pro Bro (May 21, 2013)

I remember, there was a news story, two or three years ago, when he stopped at the traffick, climed up on the roof of his Bentley and started to dance atsch


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shouldn't be allowed fight he's clearly suffering some serious mental issues, on top of that he suffered serious concussion in a fight he's in a bad state and it's so wrong that he's going to be fighting for a world title very soon.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If Taylor loses to Soliman, I'd like to see him matched against Zelenoff, next.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Boggle said:


> He suffered a serious concussion and has brain damage. He shouldn't even be fighting. His behavior is becoming erratic. The downward spiral has begun...


\I know he comes from a fairly low socioeconomic background, his hometown is very rough and that's no secret. Probably he's treated like a hero around some shady characters. It's been years since being in the mainstream as an athlete, i think he has settled into the next stage of his life back in his home. Jermain was always treated a bit special by his team, like he should stay focused on the boxing and nothing else. Hope he doesn't fly off the rails but that pending case on him shooting someone doesn't exactly fill you with confidence


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I initially thought they might be publicity vids, but they're obviously not, and that is worrying.

I used to like Jermain, and hoped that he'd be one of the good news stories of boxing, but it's clear he's one of those fragile types like Bowe and Meldrick Taylor whose brain just can't seem to accept blows without suffering serious early onset symptoms of brain damage. In Jermain's case it seems to have manifested in personality changes and violent outbursts. Hope someone around him gets him to accept help as he's clearly unwell and shouldn't be fighting.


----------



## Purple Haze (Apr 9, 2014)

Is it possible to find anymore white guys who haven't already knocked him out?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Jermain waited too late to jump off the porch. You can't start being a thug in your late 30's.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Here's the deal...

1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.

2. Jermain has always toed a line of sorts...not a line of real trouble, but more a line of he likes to party and have fun, when you live that life "trouble" can seem to follow you around. Not "real trouble" but a bunch of little shit that builds up over time to create bigger shit. Jermain is a good dude, that's not an act or a front, he's legitimately a "yes sir"/"no sir"...down to earth...humble guy...who has always been very in touch with the community and never shyed away from that attention. When he started losing some fights these "new" boxing fans...JT fans (locally), turned on him and it hurt him. He's always represented for the State of Arkansas, has always given respect to his fans from the state, and to have them basically just flip flop on him because he lost was hard for him. That changed him some, he is still the same guy at heart, but he's far more reserved and stays out of the public eye and I guess you could say it hardened him. So that is one aspect of the change you see...it's not that he was fake before, I think it's better to say he was naieve to how shitty and disrespectful people could be. 

3. I do think that his head injuries has made him more explosive (mentally), I would point you to the post fight interview after the Truax fight...that's when it really hit home for me personally. I don't think he is putting himself in danger, well anymore danger than other fighters, but in terms of long term effects on his overall health and well being...the damage is done. I'm not a doctor, I haven't evaluated the man, but I have no doubt he's been impacted physically and psychologically in ways that he'll never recover from and I fear for his future. Not in terms of being injured in boxing, but more in terms of his life falling apart...wife leaving, kids out of his life, money being gone, etc as a result of him being a different guy, and not necessarily for the better. 

4. Lastly when you combine the things listed above with the fact he's aging and reaching that point where he realizes that he doesn't have to "dance for the man" (ie Rod Tidwell from Jerry McGuire) you get these outragous comments. The man isn't a racist, I can tell you that first hand...he's also not very smart...he's just in an awkward point in life, and one that frankly I'm sure he never thought he'd be in, and he's not necessarily handling it as well as he should. Much of the racial element found in his posts...stems from the anger and disrespect from all the "new" fans referenced above (who also happen to be white)...you have to understand he was the toast of the town, if you recall he had the first lady (Janet Huckabee) taking off his belts in the ring and shit. Now a lot of those kinds of people want nothing to do with him, and it's hurtful...he was genuinely befriending all those people, he genuinely cared for all those people, which makes it that much worse for him. 

This is the real deal, take it for what it's worth...


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, hope he has someone who really cares and looks out for him.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Fuck he's lost the plot.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone seen that Carl Froch video where he says "Four time world champion, I'll never lose to a blackie again"

Me neither.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


That more or less tallies with what I imagined to be the case. Sad to hear. Jermain doesn't deserve to have that happen to him.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope he has someone who really cares and looks out for him.


His wife is legit...she's a good lady as well, she's smart, she has (at least from a distance) always been supportive and loving to Jermain. I think she would stay with him forever, and be a good wife to him, but like I said above...I worry more about him fucking it up and leaving her no choice. He would be a mess without Erika, like way fucking beyond where he is now.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


Damn, I wish the best for the man


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


Excellent insight sir, thanks for sharing that. Rings very true what you said there. I wish him the best but it's hard to see life turning out well for him after boxing.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

even before he lost to pavlik the guy was handed victories he never deserved, its been a while since i watched the fight but allot of people thought hopkins beat him/edged him in both fights, winky wright beat him clearly too and it was ruled a draw, when he fought cory spinks, the fight turned out to be so shit with the constant running, the boxing world were praying for pavlik to defeat him and after that fight his whole career turned to shit.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Racist.


Jesus where have you been?!

A few Prediction League people almost called INTERPOL when you disappeared.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Azadi said:


> winky wright beat him clearly too and it was ruled a draw,


Jermain deserved the win more than Winky.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds as though Taylor seems to be the forgotten man in his hometown. Makes me feel bad for him.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Agree. He appears to be just a few more concussive blows away from being Meldrick Taylors twin.


Sad, but true.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Sounds as though Taylor seems to be the forgotten man in his hometown. Makes me feel bad for him.


Forgotten would actually be better, people who don't know shit about boxing...literally, so them he "sucks"...or whatever random ignorant comment you would imagine your regular jack off would spout to some other jack off.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Forgotten would actually be better, people who don't know shit about boxing...literally, so them he "sucks"...or whatever random ignorant comment you would imagine your regular jack off would spout to some other jack off.


newbies so quick to discount the fact that jt at worst fought 24 even rounds against arguably one of the top five best mws of all time

when i think of jermain taylor thats exactly what i think about


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> His wife is legit...she's a good lady as well, she's smart, she has (at least from a distance) always been supportive and loving to Jermain. I think she would stay with him forever, and be a good wife to him, but like I said above...I worry more about him fucking it up and leaving her no choice. He would be a mess without Erika, like way fucking beyond where he is now.


I don't know much about facebook or twitter but is it possible to give him a CHB shoutout to him somehow?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I don't know much about facebook or twitter but is it possible to give him a CHB shoutout to him somehow?


That's a good idea, I'll tweet him, and see what happens.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That's a good idea, I'll tweet him, and see what happens.


He'll be walking in to the ring to fight my mate in about eight hours.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That's a good idea, I'll tweet him, and see what happens.


We can start a Jermain Taylor Appreciation Thread and hope he sees it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He'll be walking in to the ring to fight my mate in about eight hours.


I've always been a fan of Jermain and don twant to see him loose.
Definitely gotta side with the Aussie in this fight!

hoping Sam beats him in a good fight where no one is really embarrassed or hurt!


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Jermain is my dude, but his behavior has been fucked over the last couple of years.


AA scrambled his brain, it seems.


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


:deal You have raised some good points here. It really must be difficult to come to terms with such a fall in stature.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Forgotten would actually be better, people who don't know shit about boxing...literally, so them he "sucks"...or whatever random ignorant comment you would imagine your regular jack off would spout to some other jack off.


ySounds fuckin bad man. The saying be good to the people on your way up because you'll meet them on your way down comes to mind here but it doesn't apply to Taylor in this situation. Sad to hear man really is. He was undisputed champ.

Cheers for the insight.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fuck...


That all you have to say? If this was Wladimir, Golovkin or Kovalev you'd be demanding they never work again.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


Yeah lets all feel sorry for a grown mature adult with millions in the bank because he couldn't make the top and feels bad so racially abuses an entire race.

Or lets hope his cunt gets knocked the fuck out cold tomorrow night too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> That all you have to say? If this was Wladimir, Golovkin or Kovalev you'd be demanding they never work again.


Fuck off back to the lounge.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

im not going to be suprised if jt wins tonight

truax was a solid win and taylor just needs to keep this fight close to steal a win.

hes a much better dog than bundrage this weekend and they are pretty much priced the same

there is no way that i would lay -300 on sam soliman in this situation


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Jermain was undisputed champ. Belt holders are just a way if saying top contender pretty much. He was the man In a historic division . Middleweight champ and heavyweight champ are the two most important titles in sports. He was official


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> AA scrambled his brain, it seems.


I'd say he's about 2 more KO's away from stepping in post holes the rest of his life.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

i would use the brain injury excuse as self defense.

he needs to have an MRI done to confirm it.

brain injuries is a legit reason to have some behavioral problems..

i feel sorry for the guy. he put his all in the super 6. and he looked like he was headed for greatness before the pavlik fight.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Fuck off back to the lounge.


Ahh see this is the real Bogatazo! The one behind the facade......sooner or later people's real personalities come out. Your prejudices are clear for all to see as is your real and very spiteful personality as much as you would like to pretend otherwise. Lets not forget I've been on the receiving end of your prejudices and ego trips more than once.

Taylor should have his license revoked. He is clearly racist.

And lets not forget spinks beat this tool and was robbed!!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Ahh see this is the real Bogatazo! The one behind the facade......sooner or later people's real personalities come out. Your prejudices are clear for all to see as is your real and very spiteful personality as much as you would like to pretend otherwise. Lets not forget I've been on the receiving end of your prejudices and ego trip more than once.
> 
> Taylor should have his license revoked. He is clearly racist.


You're a racist troll, we don't want you here in the WBF, so fuck off.

Did I ever say what he said wasn't racist? No. Stop baiting.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Yeah lets all feel sorry for a grown mature adult with millions in the bank because he couldn't make the top and feels bad so racially abuses an entire race.
> 
> Or lets hope his cunt gets knocked the fuck out cold tomorrow night too.


Fuck you...I didn't ask anyone to feel sorry for the man, I simply laid out the context of the situation.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're a racist troll, we don't want you here in the WBF, so fuck off.
> 
> Did I ever say what he said wasn't racist? No. Stop baiting.


I'm not the racist - Taylor is. And stop throwing insults around it's not very impartial behavior for a mod.

And you agree he's racist too then yes?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> I'm not the racist - Taylor is. And stop throwing insults around it's not very impartial behavior for a mod.
> 
> And you agree he's racist too then yes?


That's not an insult, that's a fact you've proven over time.

What he said was prejudiced. Just one of several bizarre things he said in those vines.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Jermain was undisputed champ. Belt holders are just a way if saying top contender pretty much. He was the man In a historic division . Middleweight champ and heavyweight champ are the two most important titles in sports. He was official


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's not an insult, that's a fact you've proven over time.
> 
> What he said was prejudiced. Just one of several bizarre things he said in those vines.


The only person with that opinion is you and a few close friends of yours. What's been proven 'over time' is that you dislike me and troll me as a mod even going so far as renaming my posts to insult me and jumping into conversations with cheap shots. Point in fact the viciousness with which you've acted in this thread.

Like I said you're a spiteful person. I'm glad Jay reprimanded you for your behavior towards me.

Now if you don't mind stop trolling me people can get back on topic here and discuss Taylor's racism.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Are Americans allowed to just shoot guns outside their house like that if anyone done that in the UK even with a BB gun they would have the armed police at their door in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> The only person with that opinion is you and a few close friends of yours. What's been proven 'over time' is that you dislike me and troll me as a mod even going so far as renaming my posts to insult me and jumping into conversations with cheap shots. Point in fact the viciousness with which you've acted in this thread.
> 
> Like I said you're a spiteful person. I'm glad Jay reprimanded you for your behavior towards me.
> 
> Now if you don't mind stop trolling me people can get back on topic here and discuss Taylor's racism.


Renaming your posts? No, that's not me.

Viciousness :lol: _You_ quoted _me _to cheap shot me, I told you to fuck off because there's no point engaging with a troll like you.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Are Americans allowed to just shoot guns outside their house like that if anyone done that in the UK even with a BB gun they would have the armed police at their door in a heartbeat.


he probably lives in a secluded area or something. or its just the south idk


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Are Americans allowed to just shoot guns outside their house like that if anyone done that in the UK even with a BB gun they would have the armed police at their door in a heartbeat.


No, we are not. In my area of the south you can't discharge a firearm anywhere near houses. Now if you live on acreage out in the middle of nowhere, that's another story, but from the video of Taylor shooting the gun, there's clearly houses around, and that is strictly against the law.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Renaming your posts? No, that's not me.
> 
> Viciousness :lol: _You_ quoted _me _to cheap shot me, I told you to fuck off because there's no point engaging with a troll like you.


Then fuck off and don't engage me genius. I quoted you because you're a hypocrite. Deny it all you like but you renamed my posts, you trolled me and Jay sonned you for it. Deal with it like a man and stop being so bitter and twisted. Your true nature is being laid bare for all to see. Spiteful and abusive.

Now please stop trolling me. I'd like to debate people in this thread thank you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> No, we are not. In my area of the south you can't discharge a firearm anywhere near houses. Now if you live on acreage out in the middle of nowhere, that's another story, but from the video of Taylor shooting the gun, there's clearly houses around, and that is strictly against the law.


Unless someone you don't recognize wanders onto your property. Then you can even shoot the guy dead and get away with it. - At least in Florida & Texas.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

I think he has changed.. His personality seemed genuine before in his old interviews. So I doubt he was acting and being a "puppet" for HBO.. I see drastic changes in people from time to time and it's usually from drug use. That or maybe he has experienced some racism recently. (Since he lives in the south and all) Hopefully Jermain hasn't gone down this road. Best of luck to him!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


I was going to pull out a classic quote from ESB.. Something the poster "Relentless" used to always tell you. I believe the quote was "If the cock is black, Reppin501 will suck it".. But I just can't do it. Quality post man, thanks for the insight on this subject. I feel bad for Jermain.. What ever happened to loyalty? Your outback town is full of disloyal *******!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Martin Murray up next for Taylor?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Martin Murray up next for Taylor?


Isn't N'Dam his mandatory now?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Isn't N'Dam his mandatory now?


No idea. Does he have to face a mandatory straight away?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crazy , imagine this guy fought Golovkin? It would be brutal, strangely a sick part of me wants to see it happen, the build up alone would be insane!


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


outstanding post, thank you for clarifying, as a fan of JT I was very concerned when I heard his "white boy" comments but now you that gave a little bit of context I understand we do not to give those words too much importance, and where they come from


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Crazy , imagine this guy fought Golovkin? It would be brutal, strangely a sick part of me wants to see it happen, the build up alone would be insane!


What exactly would make this build up insane?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> No idea. Does he have to face a mandatory straight away?


Good question.

I try not to pay attention to boxing politics, as the corruption is already bad enough. - but sometimes it's def interesting to understand this stuff, even if it's so often not enforced.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> No idea. Does he have to face a mandatory straight away?


http://www.boxingscene.com/jermain-taylor-four-month-voluntary-window-with-ibf--83004

has four months to face a top 15 or six months to face njikam

really puts to shame the wbc who let floyd face unranked maidana after one year for his 154 title defense who was unranked at 154 and did not hold a belt at 147

small cotto is presumably not going to defend until may 2015, almost one year after winning the belt, against canelo who is unranked at 160 and does not even hold a belt at 154.

horrible


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Why is N'Dam a supposed mandatory if Murray is ranked higher?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I think he was just kidding. But since it is close to him shooting somebody, it's also possible that this isn't just his sense of humour. The shooting thing is what makes this suspicious. But, apart from that, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## roshlarbrown (Jan 27, 2015)

*Crazy Mass Review*

Crazy Mass is one in all the acknowledge weight coaching things. This item generates anabolic product that ar lawful from past few years. the varied things created by it'll facilitate in increasing the endurance of oneâ€™s whole body. of these things ar made up of safe and 100% natural elements.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

It's clearly just a delayed reaction to getting Cobra'ed! 

I have it on good authority that Bute is now obsessed with Ninja throwing stars and George now spends the majority of camps practicing with numchucks.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I know Jermain, but I don't "know" him, Little Rock isn't a big place and when you then get down to Boxing people in Little Rock it gets even smaller, so I'm not trying to "Big Time" myself, I'm just saying it's hard to keep "your business...your business" in such a small circle.
> 
> ...


As the proverb goes, success has many fathers, failure is an orphan. Hopefully some of those 'friends' are at least working behind the scenes to help him out, he always struck me as a genuine guy.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> As the proverb goes, success has many fathers, failure is an orphan. Hopefully some of those 'friends' are at least working behind the scenes to help him out, he always struck me as a genuine guy.


He is a genuine guy, and he's genuinely ill...I don't know what the answer is, or what can be done etc, but he's clearly lost the plot and I pray that his inner circle will rally around him and help him through this most difficult time. He needs legitimate medical assistance, and I sincerely hopes his issues are able to be treated and those around him are committed to his long term health enough to see to it that he stays the course.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Also regarding Jermain am a bit sad to see he's and his wife divorced.Erica was one hot girl,one of the best WAG of any boxer at that time.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, something has changed with Jermain.. I used to be a huge fan of his when he was coming up, and though he was always stuttering, his personality was different back in the day.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

He doesn't come across as "crazy" to me. He is just a country dude using recording tech who enjoys listening to himself and has nothing particular to say.

He reminds me of the first time you find or give a recording device to a person. Some people are cool. Some go all weirdo and start making a bunch of noises, cursing, and saying random crap. All loud as hell. We all know that person you have to say, "Knock it off!" too. :lol:

There are millions of "Jermain Taylors" on YouTube. :lol:


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> He doesn't come across as "crazy" to me. He is just a country dude using recording tech who enjoys listening to himself and has nothing particular to say.
> 
> He reminds me of the first time you find or give a recording device to a person. Some people are cool. Some go all weirdo and start making a bunch of noises, cursing, and saying random crap. All loud as hell. We all know that person you have to say, "Knock it off!" too. :lol:
> 
> There are millions of "Jermain Taylors" on YouTube. :lol:


Right, except the other "Jermain Taylors" don't run around shooting their cousins, smashing their wives cars and threatening a family of five with a gun at a parade. Key distinction there, I think.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Boggle said:


> Right, except the other "Jermain Taylors" don't run around shooting their cousins, smashing their wives cars and threatening a family of five with a gun at a parade. Key distinction there, I think.


To be fair, there was a distinct lack of candy at the parade


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> To be fair, there was a distinct lack of candy at the parade


True, they definitely gotta straighten that shit out next year. Who knows, maybe if there had been more candy JT wouldn't have had to make his point so emphatically. This whole mishap could've been avoided.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Right, except the other "Jermain Taylors" don't run around shooting their cousins, smashing their wives cars and threatening a family of five with a gun at a parade. Key distinction there, I think.


The other Jermain Taylors probably haven't seen the skill they dedicated their life too and used to feed themselves diminish. Violence within/among families and close associates is actually quite common. The rule rather than the exception.

You don't know what happened. There was an argument. He didn't threaten a family of five. He had beef with the guy, the girl stayed in the mix, and he pistol whipped the guy. He purposely avoided contact with the woman to get to the guy. This is per the guy.

To recognize key distinctions one must be using all the information, reasonable assumptions, and recognize media embellishment for what it is... I think. :conf


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Azadi said:


> even before he lost to pavlik the guy was handed victories he never deserved, its been a while since i watched the fight but allot of people thought hopkins beat him/edged him in both fights, winky wright beat him clearly too and it was ruled a draw, when he fought cory spinks, the fight turned out to be so shit with the constant running, the boxing world were praying for pavlik to defeat him and after that fight his whole career turned to shit.


Oh fuck off dickhead..

Name me one fighter who's losses didn't have any controversy?


----------

